# New Born w/ Yellow Poop



## Laura_P

My husband and I took in two lambs whose mom rejected them. They are less than 48 hours old. We have been feeding them colostrum and will feed them milk replacer probably later today. One of the lambs is tiny and has yellow pasty poop. They were in a cage together, but I thought maybe I should separate them. So now they are stressed out too, 'cause they are apart.

I'm not sure what to do. Should I leave them apart? Should I feed them something different? They are much more active than they were yesterday when we first got them, so I think there is improvement.

Someone on another thread suggested that babies with yellow poop might have some e.col sickness, or something like that.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Laura


----------



## Sheepshape

Yellow poop is absolutely normal for lambs ....anything else is abnormal apart from the first black stringy tarry stuff called meconium which is the poop that forms in the gut prior to birth and is the first poop passed after birth.

Oh...and use ewe milk replacer now..... the antibodies in colostrum (given as the first couple of feeds after birth) are not absorbed much beyond 6 hours after birth and not at all after 24 hours. It is also VERY expensive!

Keep them together...for warmth, companionship and reassurance.


----------



## Laura_P

Sheepshape said:


> Yellow poop is absolutely normal for lambs ....anything else is abnormal apart from the first black stringy tarry stuff called meconium which is the poop that forms in the gut prior to birth and is the first poop passed after birth.
> 
> Oh...and use ewe milk replacer now..... the antibodies in colostrum (given as the first couple of feeds after birth) are not absorbed much beyond 6 hours after birth and not at all after 24 hours. It is also VERY expensive!
> 
> Keep them together...for warmth, companionship and reassurance.



Thank you so much, Sheepshape! For your warmth, companionship and reassurance!  I had put them back together shortly after I posted because they weren't very happy. They are quiet now. I appreciate the info on replacer too. I'll start feeding them that and maybe they'll feel less hungry. 

I sure hope they make it.


----------



## purplequeenvt

X2 on what Sheepshape said. When you are buying milk replacer, make sure that it is species specific and made from all milk protein and not from soy. Lambs don't tend to do very well on the multi-species formulas because it doesn't have enough fat. Whole raw cows milk or goats milk are also good options.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sheepshape said:


> Yellow poop is absolutely normal for lambs ....anything else is abnormal apart from the first black stringy tarry stuff called meconium which is the poop that forms in the gut prior to birth and is the first poop passed after birth.
> 
> Oh...and use ewe milk replacer now..... the antibodies in colostrum (given as the first couple of feeds after birth) are not absorbed much beyond 6 hours after birth and not at all after 24 hours. It is also VERY expensive!
> 
> Keep them together...for warmth, companionship and reassurance.


----------



## Laura_P

I wanted to post an update on our lambs. They are doing great! We have been feeding them milk replacer. We started with multi-species and once that ran out, we started feeding them milk replacer specifically for lambs. 

It has been fairly chilly here except for the past couple of days. I have been taking them outside to a small pen, so they can get some exercise and fresh air. They seem to be really content outside. They look bigger to me, so I'm making plans to set them up outside once it is consistently warm at night. 

Thanks again for your feedback.


----------



## Sheepshape

Laura....get them out of that crate....lambs like big areas and can stand cold weather very well as long as it is not raining and windy. Seems like you are doing a great job, though.

Sheep are (largely ) hardy outdoor animals and need to exercise. Apart from on really cold, or wet and windy nights or in the first day or two after birth they  will be very content outdoors by night. A shelter with some good dry bedding under it would be ideal in your open area.

Good luck with your babies.


----------



## Laura_P

Thanks, Sheepshape. I do have them in a bigger crate than in the photo, but I know you are right. I was concerned that without their mom, they would get too cold. We have an area outside that is fenced, with a shelter that will work for them. I will post an update later.


----------



## SheepGirl

We still have our bottle lambs indoors at 3 weeks old because it is more convenient for us to feed them 

But they are getting smellier so they are getting kicked out soon... We already had to throw away an area rug and my mom swept/swiffered/steam cleaned our hardwood floors.


----------

